# Biggest Red FREAKIN Wtf is going on ?!



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Alright , I was getting ready to do a water change , when I turned off the Pump , all my Reds began to play dead... Not unusual.
The Biggest red almost 2.5 " now started freakin out like Ive never ever seen a Piranha before.... He even went as far as
Burying himself in the sand.

He is now in the corner , almost motionless , but he isnt dying.

What would have caused this ? Im not used to Reds Freakin Out and Playing dead , and Burying themselves in the sand.
Ive done countless water changes , but this one set him off for some reason..

Any thoughts???


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Just my opinion, burying themselves is a new one on me, but they do sometimes get spooked and as they get older they do it, but it makes more mess! I had a 13" piraya that didn't like me or my heaters or FX5 inlets lol. But if your water is right, then theres nothing to be concerned about really







Just par for the course really


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Just my opinion, burying themselves is a new one on me, but they do sometimes get spooked and as they get older they do it, but it makes more mess! I had a 13" piraya that didn't like me or my heaters or FX5 inlets lol. But if your water is right, then theres nothing to be concerned about really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Zulu .

It seems the older they get the more skittish they are.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats a little odd....My P's over the years haven't dug into the sand but if they get spooked enough you never know what the hell they can or will do!
Like somebody here who's (I think Elong) was spooked and swam so hard into the glass it died.....or maybe I read that elsewhere but....

As long as stated above by Zulu...your waterconditions are good I wouldn't worry.
What kind of lighting do you have? If its extremely bright dimming them may help.

Are you running a sump and have to turn your filters off or something?

I rarely turn my filters off....hmm...maybe I'm the only one.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I am running a Sump , its very loud with Lots of Current coming off of the return Nozzle....
Its Running 24/7 , except when I need to do a water change..
and when the SUMP goes off , the fish practically play dead

My Tank is sitting at 81 , its a bit on the hot side , but heck their teeth arent developed enough to kill each other yet.
trying to get as much growth out of them as possible.

This morning I witnessed my Reds circling each other , But IMO Since he is the Biggest and everyone is catching up in size , their
will be a Power struggle For Top Red In the Tank.

Now im starting to think my 90 Gal. is too small.

Sigh.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I think anything less than a 125 is too small for pygos


----------

